
WWW SQL Designer  - kqr2
http://ondras.zarovi.cz/sql/demo/?keyword=default
======
dpeq
Wow - it's fast, it's clean, it's intuitive (at least for the target group).
I'd say its awesome!

Why don't you make it a business, Ondřej?

Btw. you also did some pretty amazing other stuff

~~~
Barnabas
This could help a team of developers working on a project to collaborate on a
design (real-time multiuser table editing maybe?) or keep track of
revisions/branches to the data model. Think Writeboard for databases. Make a
premium version that generates change scripts and sell it for $10/user/month.
I wish I had done it first! Great job, Mr. Žára!

------
kqr2
Source code:

<http://code.google.com/p/wwwsqldesigner/>

------
cjc
This is great, but if you use OS X and need a more powerful solution, I would
recommend <http://www.malcolmhardie.com/sqleditor/>.

I keep the DB schema of my current project open at all times. When I change
something in the database, I immediately make the change in SQLEditor (and
vice versa). This is a recent change in my workflow, but so far it has reduced
errors when moving from our development to live environments and reduced the
time needed to look up obscure fields or relationships.

------
bprater
I thought "nice Flash" work, then I realized -- it's not! Nice canvas work,
it's very smooth!

~~~
yeahit
Looks like its not canvas either, but svg.

~~~
spiralhead
I'm sort of confused what the difference is. Care to enlighten us?

------
sam_in_nyc
This is really cool... how long did it take to make this?

------
est
It's also a featured GAE project.

<http://gaesql.appspot.com/>

------
mtkd
Quality site. Really well done.

